# Como recibo la señal rf al pic



## erc55 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola a todos
Tengo un problema, necesito recibir la señal enviada de la pc al emisor y de hay al receptor y del receptor al pic 18f84a, estoy usando los módulos Rf Tx / Rx 418.00 Y 433.92 Mhz, por ejemplo: si yo desde el programa mando un "2" al emisor, del emisor rf al receptor rf y de hay al pic, como detecto si el pic esta resiviendo ese 2? es para el control de un autito rf que tiene que enviar señales a 2 puente h y a 1 transmisor infrarrojo
Tambien les pediria que me aconsejen en que lenguaje programar el pic mas rapido, ya que no tengo tiempo para assembler  
estos son los modulos rf





saludos


----------



## sdel (Sep 27, 2011)

hola erc55, para programar rapido te cnviene usar el lenguaje c, podes usar los compiladores de ccs o mikroc, tambien los podes programar en basic.

en la ultima pagina de este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/index17.html

podes ver lo que queres

y aca tenes otro ejemplo:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs

los podes adaptar a tu proyecto, saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2011)

Este tema ya se a tratado bastante por aqui en el foro, puedes buscar mas ejemplos en varios lenguajes, te mando mi ejemplo en PICBASIC para que te des una idea.


----------

